# [OCN Labs] Team Group L5 Lite 3D SSD Review by Duality92



## Duality92

*Product Page*



This SSD features a Silicon Motion SM2258G controller with RAM and NAND that I was not able to recognize. That 3D NAND package is 240GB in size though, this means that this model of SSD can have 1*120GB, 1*240GB, 2*240GB or 1*480GB and 2*480GB for the 120, 240, 480 and 1TB models respectively.

This budget SSD is usually at $70 USD on NewEgg, which is very well priced for a budget SSD.














As far as performance goes, it either meets or exceeds specified speeds, partly because of the controller being able to offer 560 MB/s in read and 520 MB/s, so a great choice from Team Group.




I give this SSD an easy 5/5 stars, exceeding listed performances, new technology 3D NAND, good choice of controller, slick gold casing and the great price!


----------



## white owl

That's awesome, thanks for the review.
Nice color too.


----------



## bajer29

white owl said:


> That's awesome, thanks for the review.
> Nice color too.


I honestly thought the casing was cardboard at first...


----------



## Duality92

It's actually very nice aluminium, it has a nice not too bold and not too overdone gold. It can stand out without stealing the show in a gold build, which IMO is perfect for builds that can showcase SSDs.


----------



## PapaSmurf

In the beginning these looked like a good deal. I purchased my first 120 and 240 gig version of these in May of 2018 and have deployed 6 of the 240s since. In the past week 3 of the 6 died without warning even tho TeamGroups Toolbox, CrystalDiskInfo, and gsmartcontrol all said they were in fine shape. Now a fourth one is starting to act sluggish. I haven't had any problems with the 120 and 480 gig versions (at least yet), but with TeamGroup being such a pain to get an RMA from I seriously doubt I will ever purchase any more from them.


----------



## boombastik

I have one older with model name:L5 3D

The new ones has name model : L5 3D Lite.

Mine has zero problems and i have in my main PC for 1,5 years.
It has the firmware Q0526A, SMI SM2258G and toshiba nand3d


----------



## Redwoodz

PapaSmurf said:


> In the beginning these looked like a good deal. I purchased my first 120 and 240 gig version of these in May of 2018 and have deployed 6 of the 240s since. In the past week 3 of the 6 died without warning even tho TeamGroups Toolbox, CrystalDiskInfo, and gsmartcontrol all said they were in fine shape. Now a fourth one is starting to act sluggish. I haven't had any problems with the 120 and 480 gig versions (at least yet), but with TeamGroup being such a pain to get an RMA from I seriously doubt I will ever purchase any more from them.


 Maybe check your psu and voltages etc.? 3 out 6 in one week is indeed well beyond normal.


----------

